

Edward Snowden’s Parasites: Evo Morales, Julian Assange & More - jb17
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/07/05/edward-snowden-s-parasites-evo-morales-julian-assange-more.html

======
pitiburi
This is a disgusting piece of propaganda, a rant full of name-throwing,
misconstructed straw men arguments and easily spotted lies. I can see no
reason to have this low level pseudo journalism in HN other than talking about
how low are they willing to go.

~~~
jb17
I agree that it is written a bit casually, but can you explain what the
"easily spotted lies" and the misconstructed arguments are? Also, who is
"they"?

I know this is not on the official line of most articles that make it to the
frontpage, but I thought a different perspective that tries to analyse the
motives of Snowden's helpers might be interesting.

